# Miomantis paykulli



## Mantis Keeper (Jul 27, 2006)

My paykulli ooths have hatched. I'm so excited as these are my first exotic species. They are currently feeding on the little leafhoppers I find in my yard and they seem to be doing great. I have quite a few more than I have space for so I may be selling some soon. If anyone has any advice on the best conditions to keep this species in(temp and humidity) let me know. Again, I'm excited to have this species now.


----------



## wuwu (Jul 27, 2006)

room temperature and humidity of around 50-60% should be fine. they are a very easy species to keep.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 27, 2006)

I also had an ootheca of this species hatch out recently (yesterday as a matter of fact)....when will the nymphs be ready to eat?


----------



## wuwu (Jul 27, 2006)

give them a day or two. while they are very small, they should be able to tackle the smaller species of fruitflies when they get hungry enough.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine started eating next day, I'm not using fruit fly's though so it may be different with larger prey.


----------

